# 2.0 or 3.2 for Reliability?



## Hjb92 (Dec 31, 2021)

Hi, first post here. This has been probably asked many times before, but out of the two engines which is generally more reliable with higher mileage?

With my budget I am looking at 2006 - 2009 models with about 85k + miles. I am drawn more towards the 3.2 V6 quattro (mainly because of the sound!) but the 2.0 looks good too. Are the timing chains reliable on the 3.2 and can they easily do 100k+? The idea of having to pay £2000 to replace it is putting me off slightly!

Can the S tronic gear box last the life of the car if serviced properly?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi *Hjb92* - Welcome to the Forum. 

I have a 2007 3.2 with STronic and AWD and it's been flawless. I'm currently rolling around 110,000 km (68,000 miles) and the chain still looks okay. You can measure chain stretch using an OBD reader like the *Ross Tech VCDS* or *OBDeleven* so you'll always have a good idea of what's going on with it as the car continues to age. Get the fluids and filters changed frequently - it's cheap insurance.

I opted for the 3.2 because I didn't want the plumbing issues associated with turbo despite the slightly higher tax/insurance costs. Plus, it has a nice note without any mods to the exhaust system. Here are a few good reads for more information -








FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Buyers Guide


Topics - • Engine, Drivetrain & Electrics • Maintenance & Service • Optional Features • Coupes & Roadsters • Diagnostic Tools • Brochures & Publications • Technical Service Bulletins & Recalls You can either scroll down through all posts or just click on the title of the topic you're...




www.ttforum.co.uk












FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Recommended Maintenance & Service


Thanks to Barr_End for this excellent list of maintenance topics. :) The standard Audi maintenance schedule does not cover many of these issues, and from over a decade of Mk2 experience, these recommendations should be followed, especially by new owners who may not have a service history for...




www.ttforum.co.uk












FAQ - Mk2 3.2 VR6 (BUB) Maintenance & Service


Maintenance & Service - As the title indicates, these are service and maintenance procedures specific to the 3.2 VR6 (BUB) engine. For a better idea of what's inside, I've linked a YouTube video from 2007 of a cut-away 3.2 VR6 engine which shows many of the hidden features like the cyclone...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

3.2 fuel and tax should cover a chain in the first year


----------



## Hjb92 (Dec 31, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Hi *Hjb92* - Welcome to the Forum.
> 
> I have a 2007 3.2 with STronic and AWD and it's been flawless. I'm currently rolling around 110,000 km (68,000 miles) and the chain still looks okay. You can measure chain stretch using an OBD reader like the *Ross Tech VCDS* or *OBDeleven* so you'll always have a good idea of what's going on with it as the car continues to age. Get the fluids and filters changed frequently - it's cheap insurance.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Could be a risk then with the mileage I am looking at. I have read that the 2.0 is a fun to drive as the 3.2, and feels as fast? I would rather spend 500 changing the belt than forking out the money for a timing chain replacement on the 3.2. 

Does the the 2.0 still sound good?


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Face-lifts (from 2010) 2.0 petrol and some later pre-facelifts (ie mine's a 59 reg MY10) have the EA888 engine which has chain driven valves. Mine's been totally reliable, but at 12 years and only 44k miles one would hope so.
Engine noise OK but does not compare with the 3.2 V6. Can't really hear the engine with the roof up for the tyre noise. But roof down and driven spiritedly sounds nice. S-tronic (dsg) gearbox is great, but I'd happily have manual if the car ticked all the other boxes.
Good luck with the search.


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

Graham'sTT said:


> S-tronic (dsg) gearbox is great, but I'd happily have manual if the car ticked all the other boxes.
> Good luck with the search.


But you gotta love them DSG farts!


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Some early 2.0l motors suffered from excessive oil consumption due to undersized piston rings. Latter models suffered from timing chain tensioner failures that could destroy your motor. In either case you'd want to make sure these problems have been addressed so you don't inherit a problem.

Early 2.0l can't touch a 3.2l from a performance stand-point unless you move up to a TTS.
Latter model 2.0l have more low-end torque so they feel quicker than earlier models.
3.2l motors have been very reliable but there isn't much of an upgrade path if you're into tuning.

Repair parts can be expensive and you will pay a premium if they are Audi branded.
Lots of people here will tell you their car runs flawlessly and a few will tell you their cars have been absolute nightmares to repair.

I say Audi reliability is average at best. If you need reliability I'd look at a Honda or Toyota 
I love my TTS but wouldn't recommend one to anyone on a budget.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Jezzie said:


> But you gotta love them DSG farts!


Not on the 3.2


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Not on the 3.2


Even 3.2 can fart, if you ask nicely from a tuner... it's there in ecu, just not enabled in 3.2 

And even on turbo cars, it really is just for show, no other functional purpose


----------



## joycecoleman2356 (Dec 30, 2021)

Hjb92 said:


> Hi, first post here. This has been probably asked many times before, but out of the two engines which is generally more reliable with higher mileage?
> 
> With my budget I am looking at 2006 - 2009 models with about 85k + miles. I am drawn more towards the 3.2 V6 quattro (mainly because of the sound!) but the 2.0 looks good too. Are the timing chains reliable on the 3.2 and can they easily do 100k+? The idea of having to pay £2000 to replace it is putting me off slightly!
> 
> ...


The mileage I can't tell because isn't mine but 3.2 2009 is available 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

gedu said:


> Even 3.2 can fart, if you ask nicely from a tuner... it's there in ecu, just not enabled in 3.2
> And even on turbo cars, it really is just for show, no other functional purpose


Oh - I didn’t know that! I read that for the short time that the dsg clutches were switching over that there was a risk of the engine racing, and to avoid that, the ignition was interrupted. When resumed, excess fuel was in the exhaust and the fart is when it burns off. I read it on the internet so it must be true, no?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

What's the code change to enable the "3.2 fart feature"...?? Can it be done with a VCDS or OBDeleven?


----------



## Hjb92 (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. My heart says a 3.2 but my head says a 2.0. I just wouldn't want to have to pay 2K for a new timing chain on the 3.2.

The 2.0 with a stage 1 map I think


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

I think you'd be pretty unlucky to be caught by needing a new chain on a 3.2, especially if you had a check on chain stretch before buying. Mine's done around 70k miles and when checked at the last service was well within stretch limits.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Hjb92 said:


> I just wouldn't want to have to pay 2K for a new timing chain on the 3.2.


Not trying to steer you either way, but I'm wondering where you are getting your price estimates (cf. timing chain vs timing belt?)

In either case the majority of the cost of replacement is due to labor. Both require a similar approach so labor cost should be roughly the same.

Timing chains 'should last the life of the vehicle whereas Audi UK recommends changing your belt every 5 years (_personally I disagree with this schedule, but that has been debated in past threads_).

Timing chain tensioners have been known to fail, so it is worth checking / replacing that if your car has an older style tensioner, but still that's a one time deal vs belt (and associated labor) every 5 years.

Most people replace their water pump, auxiliary belt, & tensioner, etc while they have everything apart to save on future issues (again labor is the major cost). When comparing prices you need to make sure you are comparing apples to apples (i.e. If one quote is to R2 a belt only vs another quote that includes chain + water pump + aux belt + tensioner + pulleys, etc)


----------



## Hjb92 (Dec 31, 2021)

FNChaos said:


> Not trying to steer you either way, but I'm wondering where you are getting your price estimates (cf. timing chain vs timing belt?)
> 
> In either case the majority of the cost of replacement is due to labor. Both require a similar approach so labor cost should be roughly the same.
> 
> ...


Just through searching several forums really, people mainly say 1.5 - 2k for chain, as you have said its labour intensive. About 400- 500 for timing belt with water pump. I would probably get the belt done if the car I buy hasn't had it done for a while for peace of mind.


----------



## Hjb92 (Dec 31, 2021)

E.L.Wisty said:


> I think you'd be pretty unlucky to be caught by needing a new chain on a 3.2, especially if you had a check on chain stretch before buying. Mine's done around 70k miles and when checked at the last service was well within stretch limits.


Yes I hope so, it does however seem to be quite a common issue on several forums.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hjb92 said:


> Yes I hope so, it does however seem to be quite a common issue on several forums.


In the 6 or so years I've been on this forum, I only recall one chain replacement. I have a 3.2 and so am biased in that regard, but equally I think it's an issue the engine is associated with based on the stretch issues associated with the MK1


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

My 2011 2.0tsi has a chain


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Hjb924 said:


> Just through searching several forums really, people mainly say 1.5 - 2k for chain, as you have said its labour intensive. About 400- 500 for timing belt with water pump.


Why would a belt replacement (top) cost 1/4 the price of a chain (bottom) replacement?
Access is almost identical


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It's not clear from that illustration, but the chain is on the gearbox end of the engine on the V6


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Mechanically wise my 3.2 has been no issues in the 3 years ownership that's coming up soon. Only real issue has been the water in the battery tray which is common to all models and seals on windows due to age.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

MT-V6 said:


> It's not clear from that illustration, but the chain is on the gearbox end of the engine on the V6


Damn, Learn something new every day! Thanks








Liking my TTS even better now.


----------



## tom6561 (Feb 11, 2021)

Am I right in thinking all the Mk2 3.2s have the "new style" chain tensioner which isn't prone to premature failure?


----------



## Hjb92 (Dec 31, 2021)

Are the 3.2 much more thirsty than the 2.0? Or are they relatively similar?


----------



## mattvanders (Jul 9, 2021)

Driving my 3.2 sensibly on longer journeys or motor way mileage I have been able to get up the on board computer up to 33-35 mpg, the problem is the noise it makes on pull at low rpm can get quiet addictive. 30 mpg is a very real world experience with a lot lower if you are reving out the gears on a country road.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's some good information on the various VAG engines; Specs, Problems & Reliability - both the 2.0 and 3.2 are discussed -






List of VW/Audi Engines - Specifications, Problems, Maintenance Info on MotorReviewer.com


The list of VW/Audi engines reviewed on MotorReviwer.com. Full descriptions, specs, problems and maintenance tips for each engine.



www.motorreviewer.com




And here are a couple of VAG Self Study Programs on the 1.8 and 2.0 (EA888) and 3.2 (BUB) engines -


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Hjb92 (Dec 31, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Here's some good information on the various VAG engines; Specs, Problems & Reliability - both the 2.0 and 3.2 are discussed -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good info. So there is less that can go wrong with a 3.2 v6 engine compared to the 2.0? Apart from the chain of course.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Hjb92 said:


> Good info. So there is less that can go wrong with a 3.2 v6 engine compared to the 2.0? Apart from the chain of course.


I think the general idea is that the 2.0 TSI/TSFI was/is an engine with more potential, it's more efficient and has a higher ceiling upfront compared to the VR6.

That being said, I have seen many people ditch their 5 cylinder RS engines and building up the VR6 motor. If we're looking at this from a pure ceiling potential for race applications, then the VR6 motor would be the way to go.

Just remember that a 2TSI will produce more torque immediately than a VR6.

However, Using a vortex type supercharger & a custom tune, you would net
similar results to a K04 setup on the 2TSI with a more linear power curve.

Lastly if you boost the VR6 properly you can be making upwards of 700hp, just check out HPA.

I'm fine with sitting around 300 HP&TQ on my stage 2, 2TFSI (IHI). It's great for the street, and decent for the 1320 but ideal for auto cross.

I suggest buying the motor you can enjoy the most. Best of luck with your journey.

P.s if I had a VR6 TT QUATTRO, I would run a supercharger, the compressor wine paired with that Wooky exhaust note sounds really good.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

V6 every time, I wish I'd have gone for it over the turbo, sounds way way better and no worries about the turbo itself and the myriad of associated plumbing/parts.

As folk have stated, depends on whether you want to tune or not, turbo has loads of potential reasonably cheaply but if you're happy with cruising along, similar 0-60 as a standard TSFI and a nice sound track then V6 for def.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Biggest problem I see with the 3.2 V6 is age. Your not going to find a V6 newer than 2008.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

From Wikipedia "Audi TT" -


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

I had an '07 2.0 tfsi, from 2013 to 2020 - came with 20k miles on it and left with around 100. Pre-emptively replaced the cam follower (no real signs of wear) and the pcv valve. Replaced the fuel carbon canister and evap valve. Replaced the timing belt at 80k miles since some tensioner wheels were making noise - otherwise no mechanical issues at all. Only very minor oil consumption. Would get around 40 mpg on longer trips. Fantastic car, and dumbest thing I ever did was to sell it. Sure you can always get more, better, faster - but if you stick to the speed limits, you're not gonna get much extra fun from extra horsepower


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A little history lesson on the Mk2 directly from Audi -





Audi TT AB2 - Modellübersicht | Audi Deutschland


Erkunden Sie die Modellvielfalt der Baureihe Audi TT Typ AB2. Wir leiten Sie z. B. zu Datenblättern und Katalogen aus der Modellhistorie.




www.audi.de




*Technische Datenblätter*
Modelljahr 2014

Audi TT 2.0 TDI 135 kW HS Coupé ultra – Stand: 06/2016
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 169 kW quattro S tronic Coupé – Stand: 11/2014
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 169 kW S tronic Coupé – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 169 kW HS Coupé – Stand: 07/2014
Modelljahr 2013

Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW quattro S tronic Coupé – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW S tronic Coupé – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW HS Coupé – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro S tronic Coupé – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro HS Coupé – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW S tronic Coupé – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW HS Coupé – Stand: 09/2014
Modelljahr 2012

Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW quattro S tronic Coupé – Stand: 02/2012
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW S tronic Coupé – Stand: 02/2012
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW HS Coupé – Stand: 02/2012
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro S tronic Coupé – Stand: 02/2012
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro HS Coupé – Stand: 02/2012
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW S tronic Coupé – Stand: 02/2012
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW HS Coupé – Stand: 02/2012
Modelljahr 2011

Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro S tronic Coupé – Stand: 06/2011
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW S tronic Coupé – Stand: 06/2011
Modelljahr 2010

Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW HS Coupé – Stand: 11/2010
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW quattro S tronic Coupé – Stand: 09/2010
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro HS Coupé – Stand: 09/2010
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW S tronic Coupé – Stand: 06/2010
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW HS Coupé – Stand: 03/2010
Modelljahr 2009

Audi TT 3.2 FSI 184 kW quattro S tronic Coupé – Stand: 08/2009
Audi TT 3.2 FSI 184 kW quattro HS Coupé – Stand: 08/2009
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 147 kW quattro S tronic Coupé – Stand: 08/2009
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 147 kW S tronic Coupé – Stand: 08/2009
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 147 kW HS Coupé – Stand: 08/2009
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro HS Coupé – Stand: 08/2009
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW HS Coupé – Stand: 08/2009
Modelljahr 2008

Audi TT Coupé 1.8 TFSI, 118 kW (269 kB) - Stand: 04/2008
Audi TT Coupé 2.0 TDI quattro, 125 kW (247 kB) - Stand: 03/2008
Modelljahr 2007

Audi TT Coupé 3.2 quattro, 184 kW (183 kB) - Stand: 07/2006
Audi TT Coupé 2.0 TFSI, 147 kW (273 kB) - Stand: 07/2006


----------



## Hjb92 (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks for the info all. I'm still torn but still thinking a 2.0 as I can get a better spec for my budget. I wanted the s tronic originally but I can get more for my money with a manual. All I have driven are manual cars so I know no difference, but is s tronic best bet? Surely if they go wrong it means a big expense?


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Hjb92 said:


> Thanks for the info all. I'm still torn but still thinking a 2.0 as I can get a better spec for my budget. I wanted the s tronic originally but I can get more for my money with a manual. All I have driven are manual cars so I know no difference, but is s tronic best bet? Surely if they go wrong it means a big expense?


 About the same to rebuild an auto as a manual these days. If performance is a thing for you, then you should know that the DSG S Tronic is a faster car. Also with a TCU tune your cars abilities increase.

It's all about what you want from your car. 

P.s the paddle shifters make drag racing so much easier.


----------



## Radar (Dec 30, 2021)

My wife and I own two Mk1 tt's, one a VR6 and the other a 1.8 (Fairly similar to the newer 2.0). Between several passats, Audi A4's and my wife's tt I've driven over a million miles on the turbo 4's; love them, one alone had over 250k miles on it before I sold it. I have a VR6 on my Corrado and tt and the "growl/snarl" of the engine at lower RPM's is magical.

I don't think you can go wrong with either engine although I prefer the turbo four's on open roads/hi speeds (70 - 95+ mph depending on state limits) and the VR6 are more fun in the city (Burn-outs/sound of the engine) and of course no turbo-lag.

My two cents.


----------



## Hjb92 (Dec 31, 2021)

2.0 turbo it is, just need to find the right one now! I've seen a decent 2007 model with 52k miles on the clock, what year engines have the oil consumption issue?


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

I would suggest the 2012 MK2 and up. The piston rings were fixed, and they have the high flow fuel pump ready to go. If you have the cash, just get a 2016/17 TT MK3.


----------



## Hjb92 (Dec 31, 2021)

delmar.atlas said:


> I would suggest the 2012 MK2 and up. The piston rings were fixed, and they have the high flow fuel pump ready to go. If you have the cash, just get a 2016/17 TT MK3.


Not possible at the moment for mk3. I can get a very high mileage 2011 2012 but would rather go for lower miles. I'm guessing pre 2012 models were affected then?


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Hjb92 said:


> Not possible at the moment for mk3. I can get a very high mileage 2011 2012 but would rather go for lower miles. I'm guessing pre 2012 models were affected then?



TBH, I took my time shopping around for my low KM MK2 AND the motor still blew up one month into ownership. Then I fought with the warranty company to replace or rebuild the short block. 

They did pay to rebuild it. Long story short, any car can go boom irregardless of how thorough a PPI you do. It's just how much you are willing to spend upfront vs later.


----------



## Hjb92 (Dec 31, 2021)

delmar.atlas said:


> TBH, I took my time shopping around for my low KM MK2 AND the motor still blew up one month into ownership. Then I fought with the warranty company to replace or rebuild the short block.
> 
> They did pay to rebuild it. Long story short, any car can go boom irregardless of how thorough a PPI you do. It's just how much you are willing to spend upfront vs later.


Yeah true, I think buying any used car regardless of mileage and age is a risk. Hopefully lower mileage means less chance of the engine blowing up!


----------



## Hjb92 (Dec 31, 2021)

Cheers for the advice all, picked up my 2010 2.0 special edition quattro today and I love it!


----------

